
Book Review: Designing Distributed Control Systems - michjedi
http://www.michalpaszkiewicz.co.uk/blog/reviewddcs/index.html
======
basetensucks
I've found this book to be quite solid so far:
[http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920032175.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920032175.do)

I'm about a quarter to half of the way through and it's been interesting and
quite thorough even though it's still a "beta" book. The content is a little
high level so some familiarity with distributed systems principles is useful
but the text is very approachable and easy to understand (so far).

I got it after seeing several recommendations in other HN threads so I'm not
the only person that has found it useful.

~~~
bogomipz
I can also recommend this. Even in its beta form its still a worthy read. It
feels more "rubber on the road" and less formalism. I'm looking forward to the
finished book.

------
lobster_johnson
I'd love to read an actual review of the book, but this was thin to the point
of being blogspam. The article's author told me nothing about the book, except
that it apparently contains 80 design patterns about distributed systems that
the reviewer promptly forgot.

~~~
michjedi
I was also surprised to see this, of all my articles get popular on hacker
news. I put more effort into my primary school homeworks!

------
simo9000
Points for Vector Clock name drop. I'm a big fan of that pattern.

------
decebalus1
Some constructive criticism on the font used for headings: it's atrocious. If
that's your handwriting, good for you - it's pretty good handwriting - but it
definitely affects the readability of the content.

